# The Immigration Elephant in the Room-Show 126



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Immigration is a hot button issue. But no one wants to discuss the elephant in the room. No one except us! AND how to steal an election in 3 easy steps. PLUS Europe's leaders say the US is racist. :vs_shocked:

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-11-12T21_00_46-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm thinking one of our best. Not our fault. The news makes our shows.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I gave my mate an elephant for his room. He said “thanks”. I said “don’t mention it.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeC95 (Oct 4, 2018)

Another great show fellas!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> I gave my mate an elephant for his room. He said "thanks". I said "don't mention it."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are a day late with this show because I have a bad tooth.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> We are a day late with this show because I have a bad tooth.


You're from Alabama, you only have one tooth.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> We are a day late with this show because I have a bad tooth.


You have your Fish Mox on hand?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> You're from Alabama, you only have one tooth.


Maybe, but it is precious to me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> You have your Fish Mox on hand?


Funny you say that; I got a script for Amoxicillin. Same thing but costs me nothing extra with insurance. Then, the root canal and cap.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez? How stupid do you have to be to elect this ignorant socialist bitch? Talk about absolutely no clue. Oh wait, she promised free shit, open borders, and free college. Nuff said.

To your point @Denton, in 2 years she will be living way better then most of her constituents. The old guard demonrats need to watch their backs, these young socialist that they are now enthusiastically welcoming with open arms will not be content to sit on the sidelines for long.

Good show guys.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez? How stupid do you have to be to elect this ignorant socialist bitch? Talk about absolutely no clue. Oh wait, she promised free shit, open borders, and free college. Nuff said.
> 
> To your point @Denton, in 2 years she will be living way better then most of her constituents. The old guard demonrats need to watch their backs, these young socialist that they are now enthusiastically welcoming with open arms will not be content to sit on the sidelines for long.
> 
> Good show guys.


Thanks much. I thought it was a fun show.

Yeah, I want everyone to remember just how hat-in-hand this little socialist is, today. Compare her wealth in a couple years.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

U.S. sovereignty means nothing, according to the caravan organizer. Proof this is an invasion.

https://www.infowars.com/the-u-s-is...rs-brag-about-violating-american-sovereignty/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JoeC95 said:


> Another great show fellas!


You'll like tomorrow's show. It'll make you very glad to be in Alabama. If nothing else, glad to not be in California.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> U.S. sovereignty means nothing, according to the caravan organizer. Proof this is an invasion.
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/the-u-s-is...rs-brag-about-violating-american-sovereignty/


EXCELLENT video in this link ^^^^^^^

Everyone in America should watch it. It's not Alex Jones but the guy doing the video is very straightforward and fair with the questions he asks the migrants and UN people and they are very honest with him. What they are honest about is what we should be worried, angry, shocked and taken aback by.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> EXCELLENT video in this link ^^^^^^^
> 
> Everyone in America should watch it. It's not Alex Jones but the guy doing the video is very straightforward and fair with the questions he asks the migrants and UN people and they are very honest with him. What they are honest about is what we should be worried, angry, shocked and taken aback by.


I'm well beyond being worried, angry, shocked or taken aback by any of this. All of this is to be expected. This nation must be taken down. It is the last stronghold for freedom. 
Question is, are we willing to stand up to the Globalist-choreographed invasion? Where and how do we do it? What are we willing to lose?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> I'm well beyond being worried, angry, shocked or taken aback by any of this. All of this is to be expected. This nation must be taken down. It is the last stronghold for freedom.
> Question is, are we willing to stand up to the Globalist-choreographed invasion? Where and how do we do it? What are we willing to lose?


Don't build a wall. Build a tunnel/corridor and declare the land international (notUS) and help them onto Canada?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> U.S. sovereignty means nothing, according to the caravan organizer. Proof this is an invasion.
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/the-u-s-is...rs-brag-about-violating-american-sovereignty/


Interesting that the main stream media and news channels could have done the exact same report, but that would entail telling the American people the truth about these poor, poor caravan people and their real objective. That would not advance their agenda. The MSM should be strung up right beside the politicians and organizers that are a party to this assault against our sovereignty, our principles, and our money.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Interesting that the main stream media and news channels could have done the exact same report, but that would entail telling the American people the truth about these poor, poor caravan people and their real objective. That would not advance their agenda. The MSM should be strung up right beside the politicians and organizers that are a party to this assault against our sovereignty, our principles, and our money.


Immigration is the tool that the NEW WORLD ORDER has chosen to destroy America by. You mention "_our sovereignty, our principles, and our money_." I *used to* believe that patriots all wanted the same thing. For example, I believe in the Constitution as originally written and intended. Today, even among what I *used to believe* were my brethren, we find ourselves beating each other to death over the principles. What does America stand for?

America was founded on the presupposition that man has *unalienable* Rights. What that means is that all men are born with Rights that are literally above the law. You have a Right to Life. Most of you understand that Right entails a duty, an obligation and the responsibility to be properly armed so as to be able to preserve, defend and protect your lives, those of loved ones, those of the innocent if necessary, and, as a last resort, to prevent tyranny in government.

While all men are created equal, immigration is *NOT* a Right. Immigration by its definition includes citizenship. America grants citizenship to almost a *million* people per year. At the same time we are one of the hardest countries to come to just to do business. China is easier to get into than the United States. I realize that it is difficult to think outside the box, but it is certainly not impossible.

When our forefathers came to the United States and nearly a century and half later 56 men signed the Declaration of Independence, we had established some principles that made America the greatest nation on the face of the earth. The general belief was that America was founded as a Christian nation, not as a theocracy, but as a regathering point for biblical Israel, to whom the founders believed themselves to be. America was the New Jerusalem. While we did something never done before in recorded history - established and guaranteed certain Rights that were above the reach of government, within six months of the ratification of the Constitution we made sure the world understood what a Citizen of the United States was. We limited citizenship to white people.

Today, some find that offensive; however, when other nations do the same, exact thing (limit citizenship to certain people) there is no problem. When the United States does it, it becomes "_racism_." Having been programmed, Pavlovian style, the average American feels compelled to offer the mixed multitude of the world all that America has to offer. But, we are a finite piece of real estate and somebody's principles are going to prevail. In one article I was reading this week, the author talked about what the historian Alexis de Tocqueville (a fan of democracy which I am NOT) is said to have believed, "_blacks and whites must wholly part, or wholly mingle in society. Though the author does not believe the two races can live in equality, he believes they will mingle_."

Democracy in America Study Guide | Novelguide

Today, what Tocqueville believed relative to race relations between the blacks and whites has proven true. We have mingled and now the mixed multitude hates, loathes, and despises the foundational principles upon which the Republic rests. As was just proven in the last election, 150 years *AFTER* the 14th Amendment was illegally ratified, America was separated by race with some areas dominated by whites voting for white candidates by margin of 89.1 percent for the white to 10 percent for the black candidate (the Libertarian got some votes.) In the black districts, the results were the same. The point is, the posterity of the founders of the United States do not share the same values and principles of the rest of the world. If we continue to make citizens out of everybody that washes up on shores, then we lose this war by attrition. Just because people come here and become citizens does not mean they will adopt our principles... and I do not know what those are any more. I don't know how many more compromises my own brethren will make before they either capitulate to the mixed multitude or wake up as to why America became the greatest nation in the annals of history.

If the caravans begin arriving at our borders, we will have to make a very difficult decision. An invasion is an act of war. So, the media will make the whole thing look like the race riots of the 1960s. We did not fare too well there. We ended up giving our country over to the blacks who have NO love of the concept of *unalienable* Rights. All they believe in is mob rule - aka democracy. We're being voted out of office to make way for this tidal wave of people from south of the border. And, because, we do not respect the values and principles of our founders, allowing the media to chastise, castigate, and "_shame_" anyone that stands up for the principles upon which this nation was founded, I'm not seeing how we win this war without a full discussion of what our principles consist of, exactly.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Frankly, I think we lost our opportunity to win this war years ago. The war for this country began in our schools and through a steady and calculated curriculum we lost the youth to socialism. The principles of our founding fathers are not part of the agenda, nor is the constitution. They have been taught that the constitution is flawed and thereby the founding fathers and their principles are flawed. Short of shots being fired, I don't see us winning the argument or the war. Attrition, stealth, and the long game is a very effective tactic.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Frankly, I think we lost our opportunity to win this war years ago. The war for this country began in our schools and through a steady and calculated curriculum we lost the youth to socialism. The principles of our founding fathers are not part of the agenda, nor is the constitution. They have been taught that the constitution is flawed and thereby the founding fathers and their principles are flawed. Short of shots being fired, I don't see us winning the argument or the war. Attrition, stealth, and the long game is a very effective tactic.


I've always thought the schools would be our downfall. Although we share some of the blame for allowing this to happen.

My mother told me a story the other day of a teacher she had in grade school who was very mean to her. She said she later found out the teacher was a Communist. Just goes to show how long they've been entrenched in education. My mother is 75.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Frankly, I think we lost our opportunity to win this war years ago. The war for this country began in our schools and through a steady and calculated curriculum we lost the youth to socialism. The principles of our founding fathers are not part of the agenda, nor is the constitution. They have been taught that the constitution is flawed and thereby the founding fathers and their principles are flawed. Short of shots being fired, I don't see us winning the argument or the war. Attrition, stealth, and the long game is a very effective tactic.


I agree with you at one level. However, I feel that we have a legal and moral obligation to exhaust all of our nonviolent legal and political avenues of redress before considering extraordinary actions. We also adopted strategies that backfired on us. When we do that, as a Christian people, God expects us to keep our word, even if it turns out to be to our detriment.

Consequently, I struggle every day with our obligation to keep our word and, at the same time avoid entangling alliances that end up costing us our Liberties. One of those traps was to fall for the liberals universal equality of all men. If you subscribe to that belief, you end up being double minded and end up losing your Freedoms and Liberties. For example, if we uphold this sham belief in universal equality then we have no arguments when guys go into the women's restroom or when guys want to get married to each other. If we're all "_equal_," then we have to open our doors to every race, color, religion, creed, sexual orientation, and political ideology on the face of the earth - and then we are outvoted.

I don't wish anything bad for any other group of people. I would not want another race for slaves; would not mistreat them; do not look down on them as inferior. At the same time you've got to stand for something or you'll fall for anything. What we are not seeing today is the resolve of our forefathers to draw a line in the sand and then refuse to allow others to cross it. If a war comes, we cannot be afraid of it. But, we do have to figure out what is worth fighting for. In our times we need the equivalent of a Magna Charta or Declaration of Independence.


----------

